# I may burn in H*LL but so will SHE!



## Sammiee (Apr 15, 2015)

Married 8 years separated for 6 years. Thank GOD no children with her I have 2 from another marriage and I have custody. 

She's going after everything. 

Even stuff I had before I met her.

The lies that are being leveled against me are astonishing 

Next court date is April 24. I've already paid $13,000 in legal fees since January.

If we have to give everything to the lawyers than so be it. I'd rather do that then give it to her. She's got a "disability" that she will try to milk for whatever she can get. I have proof on a youtube video of her dancing when she's supposed to be unable to barely move.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Sammiee said:


> Married 8 years separated for 6 years. Thank GOD no children with her I have 2 from another marriage and I have custody.
> 
> She's going after everything.
> 
> ...


You better download a copy of it before it disappears.


----------



## Orange_Pekoe (Jan 5, 2015)

It astonishes me how expensive some divorces can get. Also angers me tremendously when people resort to lies in order to "save face" and get what they want out of a divorce...

Good luck to you, be strong.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Make multiple copies of that video. Immediately!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

And send one anonymously to her income provider after you divorce. Get a copy to your attorney. Keep a copy safely stored away from the house or car. 

Gather all the evidence you can. Carry a VAR at all times when you are near her or her friends. 

Get a great attorney, a shark. Don't mess around.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Sammiee said:


> Married 8 years separated for 6 years. Thank GOD no children with her I have 2 from another marriage and I have custody.
> 
> She's going after everything.
> 
> ...


So sorry for what you are going thru. Make sure you save that video.


----------



## Sammiee (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for your replies I have a copy of the video saved to my computer.

It IS astonishing now expensive and ugly this is already getting and it's just the start.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Copy that file to a flash drive and put it in a security deposit box. That file is MONEY.


----------



## Sammiee (Apr 15, 2015)

Done. Also uploaded to a secure file server. 

the B*&ch is TOAST


----------

